# Why the f**k do people ?



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Quote a post with 20 pics in it and just add 'nice car mate' or some other shit at the bottom turning it into the longest thread from hell !

FFS just say 'nice car' no need to f**kin quote it !


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

nilrem said:


> Quote a post with 20 pics in it and just add 'nice car mate' or some other shit at the bottom turning it into the longest thread from hell !
> 
> FFS just say 'nice car' no need to f**kin quote it !


Nice thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike007 said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > Quote a post with 20 pics in it and just add 'nice car mate' or some other shit at the bottom turning it into the longest thread from hell !
> ...


What he said.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > nilrem said:
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry mate. Just being silly quoting op making it longing than it should be. Funny how annoyed people get over the simplest of things.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Mike007 said:


> Sorry mate. Just being silly quoting op making it longing than it should be. Funny how annoyed people get over the simplest of things.


I know :wink:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> What he said.


I don't get it.[/quote]

I don't get what you don't get.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

STTink said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


You should get is as it's all been 'Quoted' previously :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice quotes.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's the quoting with all the pictures in it again that the OP was talking about. i.e. when someone posts 10 or so pictures of their car and then you get two or three people quoting that original and including all the pictures. Again. We've already seen them FFS.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Kell said:


> I think it's the quoting with all the pictures in it again that the OP was talking about. i.e. when someone posts 10 or so pictures of their car and then you get two or three people quoting that original and including all the pictures. Again. We've already seen them FFS.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's the quoting with all the pictures in it again that the OP was talking about. i.e. when someone posts 10 or so pictures of their car and then you get two or three people quoting that original and including all the pictures. Again. We've already seen them FFS.
> ...


Not just text then? Or no text at all? :roll:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

The irony was that it was just a quote.

Sorry 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

STTink said:


>


Too much irony.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I know. Again.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


Isn't it though.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Kell said:


> I think it's the quoting with all the pictures in it again that the OP was talking about. i.e. when someone posts 10 or so pictures of their car and then you get two or three people quoting that original and including all the pictures. Again. We've already seen them FFS.


SPot on, I fucking hate this too. If you wanna make a comment then do so but pls refrain from quoting all the pics.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep annoys me too!

Sent from my Blackberry cos my laptop is fucked


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

But don't quote me on that :wink:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

".... and the horse fetishists show tomorrow". :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> ".... and the horse fetishists show tomorrow". :lol:


What's your sig pic STTink? Is it that character from Halo (Master somethingorother) holding a dog, or am I looking at it wrong?!!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

It's Master Chief from Halo using a dog as a gun, yep. My Avatar is from one of my favourite movies.


----------

